# Sore or bleeding feet.



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So today I was supposed to get off work at 6:45 but ended up staying until after 10 because we were a little short handed. My hedgehog is used to me being in bed if it's dark in the room and around 10 or 11. I got home and caught him in his wheel. I had to slide him out of it because I thought I would have time to clean it before I worked over. He curled up in a tight ball as soon as I opened the door to my room. I played with him a little and when he un-balled in between his toes seemed a little bloody. I didn't notice any blood on the wheel when I was cleaning it. I also have never noticed his feet being irritated or bloody before. I don't know if this is a new issue or if he cleans off the blood before I hold him in the morning?


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He might've just run a bit too much on his wheel and gotten some tiny cracks on his feet. It happens once in awhile, but their feet usually toughen up and they don't have any further problems.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just kind of surprised by the blood on his feet. I did look at his feet awhile ago and they didn't seem hurt or sore. I don't know how often his feet get like that, but they seem fine now. Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem! Sorry you didn't get a response sooner, but glad his feet are looking normal again.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

That's okay it wasn't a super pressing issue so no problem. Thanks again


----------

